
SFC and FSF Achieve GPL Compliance for Canonical IP Policy - programmernews3
https://sfconservancy.org/news/2015/jul/15/ubuntu-ip-policy/
======
DannyBee
You guys don't even want to know what triggered this, suffice to say,
canonical is not a happy open source love fest.

~~~
teacup50
I don't, actually, because I don't really care.

The GPL has held back open source and left the door wide open for Apple and
Microsoft to push a locked-down cloud future in which general purpose
computing has been or is in the process of being destroyed for 99% of the
population.

It's a stupid license that grew out of naive politics, and has done nothing
more than made the world suck more; quibbles over pointless GPL licensing
minutia are a waste of resources and fail to inspire in me a dramatic
response.

~~~
bcg1
I wonder if attitudes such as yours actually hold "open source" back. In my
mind it can't be good to gin up infighting for no good reason, especially on a
forum thread like this one that is not at all related to the topic of
permissive vs. copyleft licensing.

I'm not sure what your age is... but I suspect you might not remember the
world of personal computing before the GPL and free software were everywhere.
If you do remember those times... it is very difficult for me to put myself in
your shoes and understand how you come to the conclusion that the GPL has made
the world suck more.

------
shadeslayer
I think sfconservancy sums it up pretty well with "full permission to
redistribute Ubuntu as a whole remains in question."

While I'm happy that there is full GPL compliance, there are other parts of
the stack such as X11 which are not GPL and don't mention anything about not
adding additional restrictions ontop of the binaries.

~~~
shadeslayer
Just a quick follow up to this, I just had a look at the X11 license (
[https://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy#X11_Licen...](https://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy#X11_License)
) which mentions a 'copy' of the software. In my interpretation of the license
it also means a binary copy.

------
chei0aiV
A few followups:

[http://ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2015/07/15/ubuntu-ip-
policy.html](http://ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2015/07/15/ubuntu-ip-policy.html)
[https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/35969.html](https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/35969.html)
[http://jriddell.org/2015/07/15/ubuntu-policy-complies-
with-g...](http://jriddell.org/2015/07/15/ubuntu-policy-complies-with-gpl-but-
fails-to-address-other-important-software-freedom-issues/)

